
Quirk: Quantum Circuit Simulator - BerislavLopac
https://algassert.com/quirk
======
stared
For those interested in learning quantum, some time ago I wrote an overview
(with links to approachable books and tutorials; yes, Quirk is there as
well!): [https://p.migdal.pl/2016/08/15/quantum-mechanics-for-high-
sc...](https://p.migdal.pl/2016/08/15/quantum-mechanics-for-high-school-
students.html)

------
xyproto
I read an article that stated that the "H" gate can be used for creating a
random number generator.

Using this simulator, I was able to try it out and see that it would indeed
produce random numbers.

This was an educational experience, and the web application worked smoothly.

------
inetknght
> _Content Security Policy: The page’s settings blocked the loading of a
> resource at self_

Learn to make webpages

~~~
Strilanc
Where do you get that warning?

Quirk inlines its javascript and image data so that it can all be in one
single html file with no resources (to make the "Offline Copy" feature in the
export menu trivial).

